# People in San Diego CA



## mrshaleyberg (Aug 4, 2010)

If there's anybody out here in SD that wouldn't mind getting together to help me learn how to shoot in Manual mode, that would be awesome! I've noticed that I don't have much time to sit and read constantly (due to my son). I also learn better from someone showing me and explaining to me how to do stuff...Is there anybody out here that wouldn't mind teaching me? 

I will drive to you! I just need help!

Thanks, Haley


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Aug 4, 2010)

I commented on your other post but you might try here

San Diego DSLR Photography Group

good luck......


----------

